# 44mm vs 40mm, is it that big a deal??



## Solo118

I was just wondering if the 44mm is really that much bigger?? Its only 4mm! Really doesnt seem like that much.

I only ask because I am considering a 111, and the 40mm sometimes seems a bit small.... even on my 6 inch wrist!


----------



## explorer2

Well you do get more watch for the same amount of money! When i first saw Panerai, i noticed they were big watches. I found the 40mm too small. Its the same as my Explorer II at 40mm.


----------



## handwound

Yep, it is noticeably bigger. Especially if you compare it to a 40mm watch with no crown guard.


----------



## Solo118

peepshow said:


> Yep, it is noticeably bigger. Especially if you compare it to a 40mm watch with no crown guard.


Actually I am comparing it to my 40mm pam 48, I just wonder if the extra 4mm will be noticed...


----------



## ximenes

The extra 4 will most definitely be noticed, and totally worth it.. or what's the point. Get the 44. I normally wear a 47mm. (I have 7.5 wrist). With a 6 inch wrist you shouldn't go larger than 44. You will grow to love the larger watches and the other ones will soon seem to feel like you are wearing a penny on your wrist....haha :-!


----------



## handwound

Yeah, it's definitely noticeable going from the 048 to a 111 or 104, etc.


----------



## sellnit

I at one time had the same dilemma, 119 or 111, if you don't go 44mm up front you will in the end likely sell it (take a bath) and buy a 44 later. Best of luck.


----------



## samanator

I had a 40mm for about a month and traded it towards a PAM88 44mm and it never left my wrist for 4 years. By far the most comfortable watch I have ever worn.


----------



## Syms

Do the 44...
I have 6.5" wrist and was about to go with a 40mm pam 50...but after trying both a 40 and 44 side by side, the 40mm actually looked a little too feminine...

I'm gonna buy my fiancee a pam 48 to match my 220 and cuz i saw some pictures of a 40 on some girls and they look hot..lol

i think the rule of thumb should be buy what you feel is comfortable..and what you like...BUT...if you're on the fence b/w the two and u like both...go for the 44 or you'll regret it |>


----------



## hooked

It is noticeably bigger! I wear 44mm watches and bought a 48mm watch thinking it wouldn't be much bigger. Let me tell you 4mm can make a huge difference!


----------



## handwound

And now solo's 048 is my wife's 048. b-) Thanks again for the wonderful transaction and fantastic watch, Sol! 

:-!


----------



## cyeh01

7 inch wrists here and I wear a 47mm sometimes... I'd never go under a 44mm anymore.


----------



## Solo118

peepshow said:


> And now solo's 048 is my wife's 048. b-) Thanks again for the wonderful transaction and fantastic watch, Sol!
> 
> :-!


Enjoy my friend! :-!

Still looking for that 111 sandwhich

I will be sending you the OXBLOOD strap tomorrow!


----------



## handwound

Excellent, thanks Solo!

Here are some comparison shots that might help illustrate the size differences between the 40mm and 44mm cases --


----------



## veilsidegs3

NICE Share Trent. For me the watch has to at LEAST be 44mm or close to it. Exception to my 43.70 Breitling Chronomat Evo ;-) I always round up anyways b-)


----------



## brent crude

Hey I think the 44-47mm PAMs are great - if you've got a big wrist lol! Otherwise you're just wearing a big watch that's shouting to the world "Look at how big and expensive I am!" Well if that's what you want then cool, and I guess oversize watches are what's fashionable this week.

As far as I'm aware, the oversize PAMs were created for two reasons: 1) so you can easily read them when you're swimming around at the bottom of the ocean; 2) so you can fit them over a wet-suit. Well as it happens, I don't require either of those pieces of functionality (and I'd be amazed if any of you guys do as well lol!), so imagine my delight when I found out I could buy a nice 40mm PAM that perfectly fitted my slim 7" wrist!

Funnily enough, it's exactly the same case size as my Sub, and since when were those deemed to be small and effeminate?

Personally, I suspect there's a bit of hype going on here and I think you should buy the model that looks to-scale on you're wrist. I love 40mm PAMs, they're understated and have a cool classic look. Who knows, that might be the fashionable idea everyone's chasing next week!!


----------



## fuelie95

ximenes said:


> The extra 4 will most definitely be noticed, and totally worth it.. or what's the point. Get the 44. I normally wear a 47mm. (I have 7.5 wrist). With a 6 inch wrist you shouldn't go larger than 44. You will grow to love the larger watches and the other ones will soon seem to feel like you are wearing a penny on your wrist....haha :-!


Get the 44mm or you're going to eventually regret it. I've got a 6 inch wrist and unlike some suggestions, I love wearing my 47mm PAM 194. The 47mm is all I wear now, whether it's the 194 Sub, 232 Rad or 249 Rad. It's all a matter of what you like.


----------



## meta4ick

With Rolex subs and daytonas, etc., 40mm is fine. With Panerai, the 40mm's just look awkward. It's as though the scale is *off*.. . As far as I'm concerned, 44mm is big enough- more is too much, less doesn't work.



Rick.


----------



## fuelie95

brent crude said:


> Hey I think the 44-47mm PAMs are great - if you've got a big wrist lol! Otherwise you're just wearing a big watch that's shouting to the world "Look at how big and expensive I am!" Well if that's what you want then cool, and I guess oversize watches are what's fashionable this week.
> 
> Personally, I suspect there's a bit of hype going on here and I think you should buy the model that looks to-scale on you're wrist. I love 40mm PAMs, they're understated and have a cool classic look. Who knows, that might be the fashionable idea everyone's chasing next week!!


I got the 47mm sub because I liked the look of the watch yet I was hesitant because of the size vs. my small wrist. Because of a lot of different factors the 194, to me, looks and feels great on my wrist. I get a few questions or comments about the watch but it's more about the size rather than what type of watch it is and how expensive it is. I usually just tell people it a Panerai, an Italian dive watch and it's easy to read without my glasses... Part of the lure of Panerai is the size but also the simplicity of the dial which for me makes it much easier to read no matter what conditions I'm in...


----------



## brent crude

meta4ick said:


> With Rolex subs and daytonas, etc., 40mm is fine. With Panerai, the 40mm's just look awkward. It's as though the scale is *off*.. . As far as I'm concerned, 44mm is big enough- more is too much, less doesn't work.
> 
> Rick.


yeah i've heard that comment from someone else and i don't really get it. think about it, if you'd never seen a 44mm or 47mm PAM, when confronted by a 40mm would you really look at it and say "hang on a minute, that looks awkward and the scale is a bit off"? i doubt it somehow. do panerai strike you as the sort of company that would put something on to the market that looks wrong or is a poor piece of design? i doubt that too. at the end of the day it's a matter of taste and i guess there's probably quite a few people like me out there cos panerai keep making the 40mm!


----------



## brent crude

Sorry to labour the point, but perhaps you would like to explain what is "awkward" and "off" about this thing of beauty?


----------



## Drewman

I think it's a matter of scale - not size. The 40mm really doesn't look that much different in proportion from the 44mm to me- granted- that's just me. The 47mm, on the other hand has a radically different looking case - the 1950 case is all compound curves, while the Radiomir looks like a pillow. I guess that's why they call it a cushion case (duh...)

Get what you like, like what you get!!


----------



## brent crude

Drewman said:


> I think it's a matter of scale - not size. The 40mm really doesn't look that much different in proportion from the 44mm to me- granted- that's just me. The 47mm, on the other hand has a radically different looking case - the 1950 case is all compound curves, while the Radiomir looks like a pillow. I guess that's why they call it a cushion case (duh...)
> 
> Get what you like, like what you get!!


you hit the nail on the head mate


----------



## meta4ick

brent crude said:


> Sorry to labour the point, but perhaps you would like to explain what is "awkward" and "off" about this thing of beauty?


Hello Brent. The photo looks fine. Panerai makes a great watch regardless of the size. I made the comment about the 40 seeming off perhaps because I am used to the 44mm, and when I held a 40mm in my hand, it seemed a bit of a push. Nothing against 40mm in general, as I have plenty. The larger PAMs seem more natural to me. It seems to me to be a design suited for the larger sizes. There is obviously a market for all of PAM's sizes.

If I had never seen a 44 or larger, it could very well be that I might never have made the statement. But I can only go by my own experience and taste, which doesn't make someone else's opinion wrong.

Well, maybe


----------



## brent crude

I get a few questions or comments about the watch but it's more about the size rather than what type of watch it is and how expensive it is.


Exactly! The comments I get about my PAM 48 are simply that it's a beautiful watch and no one mentions how big it is.........


----------



## meta4ick

brent crude said:


> I get a few questions or comments about the watch but it's more about the size rather than what type of watch it is and how expensive it is.
> 
> Exactly! The comments I get about my PAM 48 are simply that it's a beautiful watch and no one mentions how big it is.........


Wait. A 48?!! No, that's way too big.

Have a swell weekend.


----------



## brent crude

meta4ick said:


> Wait. A 48?!! No, that's way too big.
> 
> Have a swell weekend.


lol! you too buddy


----------



## azaas

I always was under the impression that rolex watches in particular look bigger than what they actually are.I've talked about that with many sellers and they seem to be getting that a lot.:think:
But 4mm is indeed a big deal and you'll understand why as soon as you get a 44mm pam.It's not a matter of "look at my huge and expensive watch" as someone above said.No way.It's just that it feels great wearing such a large watch.It's just that it always looks amazing but never oversized.Get one mate and you'll never go back ;-)
Panerai's excellent concept of keeping the dial as simple as possible,while having one of the most unique cases out there is a killer.
ps:Check out this photo i found in another forum ^^ It's a 45mm case but still you'll get the idea -_*


----------



## brent crude

meta4ick said:


> Hello Brent. The photo looks fine. Panerai makes a great watch regardless of the size. I made the comment about the 40 seeming off perhaps because I am used to the 44mm, and when I held a 40mm in my hand, it seemed a bit of a push. Nothing against 40mm in general, as I have plenty. The larger PAMs seem more natural to me. It seems to me to be a design suited for the larger sizes. There is obviously a market for all of PAM's sizes.
> 
> If I had never seen a 44 or larger, it could very well be that I might never have made the statement. But I can only go by my own experience and taste, which doesn't make someone else's opinion wrong.
> 
> Well, maybe


your kinda getting me into the idea of hooking up a 44mm as well now rick! haha, the irony! a more pressing issue here is that we have a bunch of grown men actually debating the size of watch casings. hmm, think i should get out a bit more


----------



## HelloNasty1

azaas said:


> I always was under the impression that rolex watches in particular look bigger than what they actually are.I've talked about that with many sellers and they seem to be getting that a lot.:think:


The Rolex Sub for example is a 40mm watch that wears larger because the bezel extends beyond the case giving it a larger appearance. If you put it up against a Ball 42mm (does not extend beyond) the Rolex looks larger, its all about the bezel.


----------



## Peter Atwood

The 048 wear larger than it is because of the crown guard and the thick pillow shaped case. I have an 048 and an 086 and I'm equally comfortable with both the 40mm and the 44mm sizes on my 7 inch wrist. The 44mm case definitely looks a lot bigger but there are times when you want something a little smaller and then the 40mm is just right. It also can depend on how big and thick your strap is and if it is tapered or straight.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello B C .. I agree.If you have Arnold or Sly wrists 44's & up are fab. On smaller wrists the 40 is a big enough statement! I have Explorer 2's and Seiko divers that are 40-42 and my 40mm Lumonor Marina SS auto is fatter etc. has a thicker profile..enough for me.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## fabulous

44mm worth it and value more compare with 40mm.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello Fabulous, you talk about value of Panerais, they are incredible..I've seen some crazy prices. Here in Los Angeles there are no real deals on real Panerais. Not to change subject- but Rolexes aren't too bad- I have rwo (2) Rolex Explorer 2's, SS, oyster bracelet,blk.dials orange hr. hand the "Steve Mcqueen" model. I bought these new when I lived in Hong Kong in 1973 & 1974... so you know the killer deals on Swiss watches back then...it was a stealcompared to USA prices... anyway they're selling for 20,000-29,000$ US last year or so! Wild huh. Regards, Dr. Rindler
my humble collection
1960's Rolex Datejust 18K yellow gold, champagne dial,blk. Rolex lizard strap
"""""" Omega Seamaster De Ville auto SS, SS bracelet
1970's 2 Rolex Explorer II's SS,oyster bracelet,blk. dial orange24hr.hand #1655
1990's Seiko diver,quartz(007 look) SS pepsi bezel blk. rubber strap
"""""""" Casio quartz sport type analog blk.
2000's Panerai Luminor Marina auto SS 40mm white dial blk. croc strap
" " " " Seiko (Japan market) SBQK081 SS homage to "Explorer 1" look


----------



## Pittwm

The defacto now for men seems to be 44mm... I strap on my Explorer II and it just seem so little comparing to my Pam. Now the wife confiscated the Explorer II and she wears it daily. She's got a middy SS Rolex and it seem to fit my 8 yr old boy perfectly. 

The new Rolex case on the GMT Master II, as explained to me by the rep at South Coast Plaza Rolex store, is shorter but the case and lugs are wider which gives the the watch a bigger look. I tried it on and it does look bigger than my old Explorer II.


----------



## WatchFan56

once you wear a 44, you get used to the size...thats what happened to me...but i do still like 40 sized models...

i was told by a AD that 40 is really what women wear as men wear the bigger sizes now


----------



## VazLube

And what's the average weight of those Panerais ?


----------



## Puck

A difference of even one millimeter in diameter is fairly noticeable, because it translates into a fairly large difference in surface area (2Pir^2), and the larger diameter of the watch, the more surface area even a single extra millimeter in diameter adds. That said, I've found another crucial factor in the appearance of the size of the watch to be the dial size. My 41mm Seamaster has an unusually large dial, and looks as ungainly on my skinny wrists as my 43mm Orange Monster.


----------



## simplicity

40 mm wristshot, and i love it !


----------



## Dr. Robert

hello S, beautiful Panerai...who says 40mm is too small!! With their profile they're all fat and phat!!!, 40 on a Panerai is fine for me.
regards, Dr. Robert...Io il commandante del tempo
2004 Panerai Luminor Marina auto SS 40mm white dial, black croc strap PAM00049,OPIII calibre movemnt.OP6560


----------



## Dr. Robert

hello explorer 2, I have 2 Explorer 2's and a 40mm Luminor Marina, and to my eye, with it's profile my Panerai looks bigger...but they're all good! Big ones, small ones, fat ones, thin ones- I love them all!
regards, Dr. Robert - Io il commandante del tempo
2004 Panerai Luminor Marina auto SS 40mm white dial blk. croc strap PAM00049 OPIII calibre movemnt. OP6560
1973 Rolex Explorer 2 #1655 model, the "Steve McQueen" one, orange 24hr. hand
1974 " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " "" "" """""""
and 5 more..gold Rolex datejust,SS Omega Seamaster DeVille, 2 Japan Market Seikos, and a analog quartz blk. Casio.


----------



## brent crude

Dr. Robert said:


> hello S, beautiful Panerai...who says 40mm is too small!! With their profile they're all fat and phat!!!, 40 on a Panerai is fine for me.
> regards, Dr. Robert...Io il commandante del tempo
> 2004 Panerai Luminor Marina auto SS 40mm white dial, black croc strap PAM00049,OPIII calibre movemnt.OP6560


great watch man! stand up for the 40mm's LOL!!


----------



## brent crude

i was told by a AD that 40 is really what women wear as men wear the bigger sizes now[/QUOTE]

so now we have both genders doing the massive oversize watch fashion thing.... it won't last forever you know


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello B., 40mm's rock!
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## RGRAY

The first think that comes to mind when I hear the word Panerai is 44mm.


----------



## brent crude

Dr. Robert said:


> Hello B., 40mm's rock!
> regards, Dr. Robert


couldn't agree more DR!!


----------



## Dr. Robert

b-)Hello B. gotta do the wrist shot! A better look I'm told. Your Panerai is beautiful...I'm buying a lottery ticket today ( if I had the $'s I've spent on them all these years, I probably could buy a new one!) Have a good day Paneristi.
regards, Dr. Robert...Io il commandante del tempo.


----------



## brent crude

Dr. Robert said:


> b-)Hello B. gotta do the wrist shot! A better look I'm told. Your Panerai is beautiful...I'm buying a lottery ticket today ( if I had the $'s I've spent on them all these years, I probably could buy a new one!) Have a good day Paneristi.
> regards, Dr. Robert...Io il commandante del tempo.


great looking watch robert! and conclusive proof to any logical thinking person that panerai don't do small watches - they just do varying degrees of big LOL!! have a great day buddy


----------



## brent crude

*Re: 44mm vs 40mm, is it that big a deal?? - i just bought a 44*



brent crude said:


> great looking watch robert! and conclusive proof to any logical thinking person that panerai don't do small watches - they just do varying degrees of big LOL!! have a great day buddy


so after all my bullsh*t and rationalising and whatever i finally folded (like a pair of deuces) and bought a 44mm - i'm SUCH AN A*SHOLE LOL!!!!! you guys were right i was wrong - THE END


----------



## LexWatch

*Re: 44mm vs 40mm, is it that big a deal?? - i just bought a 44*



brent crude said:


> so after all my bullsh*t and rationalising and whatever i finally folded (like a pair of deuces) and bought a 44mm - i'm SUCH AN A*SHOLE LOL!!!!! you guys were right i was wrong - THE END


LOL!!!! NICE! 
Now lets get some pics! :-!


----------



## HelloNasty1

*Re: 44mm vs 40mm, is it that big a deal?? - i just bought a 44*



brent crude said:


> so after all my bullsh*t and rationalising and whatever i finally folded (like a pair of deuces) and bought a 44mm - i'm SUCH AN A*SHOLE LOL!!!!! you guys were right i was wrong - THE END


Funny, now show us pics damn it! |>


----------



## link2derek

Yes, it's only 4mm wider, but that's 10%, which can be quite a bit. How would you feel if you were 10% taller, or your salary was 10% higher?

I have a 7" wrist, and my 44mm PAM113 is _almost _perfect -- if it was 45-46mm it would be the cat's meow! My advice is go for the 44mm. It will shrink once it's on your wrist.


----------



## VazLube

link2derek said:


> Yes, it's only 4mm wider, but that's 10%, which can be quite a bit. How would you feel if you were 10% taller, or your salary was 10% higher?


Or put that way, 2mm more on each side! 2mm looks insignificant on a ruler. ;-)



> I have a 7" wrist, and my 44mm PAM113 is _almost _perfect -- if it was 45-46mm it would be the cat's meow! My advice is go for the 44mm. It will shrink once it's on your wrist.


Mine is almost 7" and 44mm PAM too almost perfect. Those 47mm Radiomirs are wee bit too big, they are beauties although.


----------



## daverani

brent crude said:


> yeah i've heard that comment from someone else and i don't really get it. think about it, if you'd never seen a 44mm or 47mm PAM, when confronted by a 40mm would you really look at it and say "hang on a minute, that looks awkward and the scale is a bit off"? i doubt it somehow. do panerai strike you as the sort of company that would put something on to the market that looks wrong or is a poor piece of design? i doubt that too. at the end of the day it's a matter of taste and i guess there's probably quite a few people like me out there cos panerai keep making the 40mm!


i totally agree wit u. well i jus started a thread in the (Affordable Watches) forum askin if anyone out there makes smaller Panerai Homages.Pardon me cuz i cant afford a real one yet:-(. But i wud really love something in the range of 38mm even to 40mm tops cuz of my small wrists. And i hope Panerai will come up wit something like tat and will face a whole new level of demand for their watches with smaller ones.


----------



## brent crude

*Re: 44mm vs 40mm, is it that big a deal?? - i just bought a 44*



HelloNasty1 said:


> Funny, now show us pics damn it! |>


picking up my PAM104 tomorrow - will get some pics up asap


----------



## brent crude

*Observations of this debate*

Hey fellas

You'll have to excuse me, I've got a touch of indigestion after that large portion of Humble Pie! So I made the switch and here's the proof of your arguments - 44mm PAM, 7" wrist - kinda looks ok to me lol! I think the old rule about the lugs not protruding beyond the wristbone holds true really. If they do, the thing could look a bit silly, if not then it seems to me a matter of pure taste - 40, 44, 45, 47mm, whatever.. all look great in their own way.

A point of interest for those who might be wishing they'd gone the 44mm route to begin with and want to trade-up - After chatting with a few dealers, my concerns that the market may be flooded with 40mm PAMs, and therefore I'd take a big cash hit, were totally unfounded. I got part-ex for exactly what I originally paid for my PAM 48. This dealer (and others too) said he has no problems moving 40mm models - and he wasn't selling them all to women either lol! Apparently there's a whole market of guys out there who love the design, aren't crazy about big watches, and are completely unconcerned by the prevailing attitudes within the Panaristi community.... food for thought I'd say.

Anyway, thanks a million guys!


----------



## LexWatch

*Re: Observations of this debate*



brent crude said:


> Hey fellas
> 
> You'll have to excuse me, I've got a touch of indigestion after that large portion of Humble Pie! So I made the switch and here's the proof of your arguments - 44mm PAM, 7" wrist - kinda looks ok to me lol! I think the old rule about the lugs not protruding beyond the wristbone holds true really. If they do, the thing could look a bit silly, if not then it seems to me a matter of pure taste - 40, 44, 45, 47mm, whatever.. all look great in their own way.
> 
> A point of interest for those who might be wishing they'd gone the 44mm route to begin with and want to trade-up - After chatting with a few dealers, my concerns that the market may be flooded with 40mm PAMs, and therefore I'd take a big cash hit, were totally unfounded. I got part-ex for exactly what I originally paid for my PAM 48. This dealer (and others too) said he has no problems moving 40mm models - and he wasn't selling them all to women either lol! Apparently there's a whole market of guys out there who love the design, aren't crazy about big watches, and are completely unconcerned by the prevailing attitudes within the Panaristi community.... food for thought I'd say.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a million guys!


Thank looks great Brent. Congrats..! 
So about those 47mm 1950 cases...... ;-)


----------



## robby1

re brent crude...that's the most sense I have read on the subject...the 40mm looks classy and understated....nothing effeminate about it all all. I have a 40mm Luminor Marina on a metal strap and it looks sublime.



brent crude said:


> Hey I think the 44-47mm PAMs are great - if you've got a big wrist lol! Otherwise you're just wearing a big watch that's shouting to the world "Look at how big and expensive I am!" Well if that's what you want then cool, and I guess oversize watches are what's fashionable this week.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the oversize PAMs were created for two reasons: 1) so you can easily read them when you're swimming around at the bottom of the ocean; 2) so you can fit them over a wet-suit. Well as it happens, I don't require either of those pieces of functionality (and I'd be amazed if any of you guys do as well lol!), so imagine my delight when I found out I could buy a nice 40mm PAM that perfectly fitted my slim 7" wrist!
> 
> Funnily enough, it's exactly the same case size as my Sub, and since when were those deemed to be small and effeminate?
> 
> Personally, I suspect there's a bit of hype going on here and I think you should buy the model that looks to-scale on you're wrist. I love 40mm PAMs, they're understated and have a cool classic look. Who knows, that might be the fashionable idea everyone's chasing next week!!


----------



## Watch_guy

I have a 45mm Rad and love it! I have also seen 44mm 47mm and 40mm that I like. I say whatever floats your boat. 
I really don't think that big watches are the fashion of the "week". They have been around for longer than the sub 40mm category.


----------



## chief900

Hi,

I spent about a year looking at the panerai collection, Iloved the watches and the way they looked but was reluctant because of the size. Then came the day when I went to the AD in Geneva and tried some, the 44 does not look large on my small wrist, it looks perfect. The 40 on the otherhand looked small when comared. I immeduiatly loved the 44, the very knowledgable guy also gave me gerat advice. Panarai is known for being a large watch, thats what you should have. Steer clear of the 40, they are not as sought after and loose value much faster (if you ever want to sell) and yes, generally he would only see the 40 on a woman.

So get the 44, once you have it you will wonder why you asked youreself the question.

Sorry to all the 40mm owners, I dont mean to be rude about the 40.

Chief


----------



## handwound

daverani said:


> i totally agree wit u. well i jus started a thread in the (Affordable Watches) forum askin if anyone out there makes smaller Panerai Homages.Pardon me cuz i cant afford a real one yet:-(. But i wud really love something in the range of 38mm even to 40mm tops cuz of my small wrists. And i hope Panerai will come up wit something like tat and will face a whole new level of demand for their watches with smaller ones.


Dave, the 42mm Radiomirs wear a little smaller than the 40mm Luminors, due to the thinner case, lack of CG and the wire lugs. However, I don't see many 42mm homages out there.

Good luck.


----------



## WatchFan56

congrats on your 104


----------



## dkang

I think 44mm is the great size for PAMs...a 40mm would feel like a Rolex sub and one of the reasons why I love Panerai is their 44mm size!


----------



## g116721i

But, Chief900, what about the size of your wrist?


----------



## junder59

There is a huge difference between 40 and 44mm. I suggest you try on both sizes to see which is the best fit but if your complaining about the 40mm being a tad too small, I have a feeling the 44mm will fit you just right.


----------



## Pammy

My gf, who is 5'5 and 105 lbs, wears a 40mm PAM. I think that pretty much says it all. I don't know what the fashion will be 5-years from now, but currently big watches is all the rage and it'll look weird for you to have the same size watch as other women.


----------



## handwound

You guys realize this thread is 2.5 years old, right?


----------



## Pammy

handwound said:


> You guys realize this thread is 2.5 years old, right?


Damn the guy that brought it back from the dead! But seriously, if you're a guy, don't buy a 40mm...


----------



## Unadan

I really like the Hamilton Khaki King but at 40mm it looks too small on my approx. 7.5" wrists - looks good on Hugh Laurie though. How can the "King" be smaller than its subjects?


----------



## Amnaggar

It DOES make a diff indeed!! Try them on. 40 in Panerai looks smaller on the wrist that Daytona's 38 (not that I'd ever wear a Rolex.. No offense!)


----------



## Amnaggar

Oops


----------



## Amnaggar

Exactly right.


----------



## Amnaggar

dkang said:


> I think 44mm is the great size for PAMs...a 40mm would feel like a Rolex sub and one of the reasons why I love Panerai is their 44mm size!


 Exactly right!!


----------



## Amnaggar

handwound said:


> You guys realize this thread is 2.5 years old, right?


oops


----------



## Amnaggar

handwound said:


> Dave, the 42mm Radiomirs wear a little smaller than the 40mm Luminors, due to the thinner case, lack of CG and the wire lugs. However, I don't see many 42mm homages out there.
> 
> Good luck.


Panerai=44mm. Period.


----------



## Amnaggar

Amnaggar said:


> Panerai=44mm. Period.


ok.. Plus 47 if uve got the wrist.


----------



## handwound

LOL

This thread just won't die. Bottom line for this debate, as with ALL watch debates, get what YOU like and what looks good to YOU on YOUR wrist. Anything less and you will be forever unsatisfied.


----------



## Mystiqz

handwound said:


> LOL
> 
> This thread just won't die. Bottom line for this debate, as with ALL watch debates, get what YOU like and what looks good to YOU on YOUR wrist. Anything less and you will be forever unsatisfied.


I totally agree!!


----------



## ed21x

Peter from paneristi.com posted this, I thought it rang true to me as well,



> I would think long and hard before moving up to the larger size. My wrist is average size, 7 1/8", and I have worn all kinds of sizes on my wrist. I followed the trend of moving to 42mm, then 44mm, then 46mm, and for a long while enjoyed the 44mm--called it the heart of my "sweet" zone. Most folks here consider this the best size, based on responses in threads like these. But, actually, since about 2010, the watch buyers in the world have started reversing the trend, and have started moving back down to the 38mm to 42mm range (evidenced by both actual sales figures, and the sizes of the majority recent new offerings at Basel 2010 and 2011), though there are of course exceptions.
> 
> After owning a 44mm Pam 24 and 44m Pam 000, among many other sizes and brands, I went back to 40mm, and now have a Pam 49, Pam 50 and Pam 69 (white, black and blue dials, respectively). And I am very glad I did. The watches fit my wrist perfectly--they still seem big (because of the height), but the lugs don't hand over the edge of wrist bone, and the case doesn't bump up against my wrist bone at the hand joint. Also, fully one third of all Panerais sold between 1998 and 2008 were 40mm, a fact most folks here tend to ignore--of those, the vast majority were purchased by, and for, males--not women, as many suggest the 40mm are best suited for.
> 
> Of course buy and wear what feels best to you, but, the 40mm Pams are actually great watches, and in my opinion, make a lot more sense than the larger alternatives--just my opinion of course, though it is one apparently shared by at least a third of all Panerai owners, most of whom are not so vocal as the 44mm and beyond advocates here.
> Good luck with your search.
> 
> Peter


----------



## JZomok

44mm is a big difference. You also have to keep in mind the case thickness as that can play a major role in your watch purchase.


----------



## shnjb

Well I'm no mathematician (only a mere scientist) but my quick calculation tells me that 44mm dial size is 21% larger than 40mm.
21% is certainly something you will notice.

(disclaimer: I'm sure if you actually calculated the area of the two watches' entire dimensions including crown guard, etc, it will be slightly off 21%, as I only used the diameter to calculate the corresponding area of the circles)


----------



## Jebhut

Congrats on the new PAM!!! Enjoy! Looks like a good choice for your wrist, but no such thing as a 'bad' choice on a Panerai IMHO!!

(PS - Never said anything wrong with a 40, just to try them on...personal taste - besides, some guys have small wrists - all relative!)


----------



## geonex88

i had to chime in, i'm 5'8'' with a 5.5'' wrist. most 42/44MM watches just look absurd on my wrist. However, a PAM 44 is the only large watch that looks great, granted it has to be on a leather strap for my thin wrists. I frankly can not pull off 45mm omega PO's, the rolex Deep Sea just looks gaudy, but i'm completely sold on 44MM vs 40mm when it comes to the PAM. on the other side, suit watch (glashutte, lang, iwc, JLC) has to be 40mm or smaller for me, particularly if it has a light colored face.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Yes, it does matter. Go 44 and you'll be fine. 

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ng107

Hi Mr. Geonex88, my advice is buy and wear whatever you are comfortable with. If everyone did everything that was perceived "correct", society in general would be a very dull and boring place. You live once, so enjoy yourself!


----------



## Hoppyjr

This thread was sure brought back from the land of lost posts.....


----------



## drpablo

Great pics! 


handwound said:


> Excellent, thanks Solo!
> 
> Here are some comparison shots that might help illustrate the size differences between the 40mm and 44mm cases --


----------



## ng107

Hi, thanks for posting these pictures, they are very helpful. Can someone kindly please tell me the model numbers for these watches? I am trying to get a sense of the thickness of these watches. Thanks!


----------



## ng107

Hoppyjr said:


> This thread was sure brought back from the land of lost posts.....


Hi, this debate will go on for eternity...


----------

